# Guernsey to Alabama - suggestions?



## Guernseymum (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi there
This is very interesting to read; how the 'settling in' stage is going. My husband and I are looking at moving our family from Guernsey in the c.I to Alabama. My husband's father is American and lives in Montgomery. My husband has his American citizenship but would need to sponsor me and our two girls to get our visas through alien relative route. I'm still in the deciding stage as it's such a big move.. Any advice would be greatly appreciated on any aspect of the move. Many thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@Has your husband filed "birth abroad" for the daughters and applied for their passports - if he qualifies to do so? Birth of U.S. Citizens Abroad

@Has your husband filed his US tax returns?

@Will your husband be able to apply for UK citizenship prior to the move?

@You may qualify for DCF (direct consular filing).

Alabama
Have you been to Montgomery? Will your husband and you be able to find employment there? Personally I enjoyed my time in Alabama and would go back immediately.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm the opposite ... I loved Guernsey would love to live there... I worked there for a month but maybe it was 40 years ago ..bound to have changed ...

Alabama would not even get on my list


----------



## Guernseymum (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you for the link. My husband gained his us citizenship through his certificate of birth abroad. He has since got his US passport. No tax returns as has lived in guernsey since the age of 6. Went to Montgomery to visit his father, stepmum, half sister and her family earlier this year. Wouldn't want to live in Montgomery but we did like prattville and auburn as a good place to raise a family and both still only an hour away from the family.
Guernsey is a beautiful place to live I agree, but financially suffocating. Unless you have the millions in the bank you won't find a comfortable family home certainly not for less than £500,000.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Guernseymum said:


> Thank you for the link. My husband gained his us citizenship through his certificate of birth abroad. He has since got his US passport. No tax returns as has lived in guernsey since the age of 6. Went to Montgomery to visit his father, stepmum, half sister and her family earlier this year. Wouldn't want to live in Montgomery but we did like prattville and auburn as a good place to raise a family and both still only an hour away from the family.
> Guernsey is a beautiful place to live I agree, but financially suffocating. Unless you have the millions in the bank you won't find a comfortable family home certainly not for less than £500,000.



I think you will find that, even though Guernsey might be a tax haven, your husband will need to do back tax returns to the US as part of the visa process for you and children. The US demands worldwide assets/income to be declared by US citizens even if they have not lived in the US for years.

No big deal, but something to be aware of.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, the U.S. IRS has a streamlined compliance program available. He will need to get current with the IRS in order to sponsor family members for U.S. visas.


----------



## Guernseymum (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you, this is the sort of info I need to be aware of. Do not want any unwanted surprises! Once we have our citizenship are we able to apply for a mortgage (being in employment of course) straight away? You don't have to be resident for a period of time before purchasing a home?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Guernseymum said:


> Thank you, this is the sort of info I need to be aware of. Do not want any unwanted surprises! Once we have our citizenship are we able to apply for a mortgage (being in employment of course) straight away? You don't have to be resident for a period of time before purchasing a home?


Slow down here :>) 
You will be able to apply for citizenship three years after your Green Card has been approved.


----------



## Guernseymum (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes sorry slight misuse of terminology  what I'm wanting to know is the process for applying for a mortgage and is it possible to apply in our circumstance?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Guernseymum said:


> Yes sorry slight misuse of terminology  what I'm wanting to know is the process for applying for a mortgage and is it possible to apply in our circumstance?


Not wanting to sound negative - you have no US credit history, no US job history - it will not be easy unless family steps in.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or unless the bank has knowledge of your (excellent I hope) credit history in Guernsey. A bank that does business in both the U.S. and Guernsey might have such knowledge, especially if you coach that bank a bit.

But the U.S. does have rental homes of all varieties. Roughly 40% of people in the U.S. rent. It works, otherwise it wouldn't be so popular. I wouldn't advise anyone to even think about buying a home until thoroughly familiar with the surroundings and the considerable risks in buying real estate. You're a long way from that point.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Or unless the bank has knowledge of your (excellent I hope) credit history in Guernsey. A bank that does business in both the U.S. and Guernsey might have such knowledge, especially if you coach that bank a bit.
> 
> But the U.S. does have rental homes of all varieties. Roughly 40% of people in the U.S. rent. It works, otherwise it wouldn't be so popular. I wouldn't advise anyone to even think about buying a home until thoroughly familiar with the surroundings and the considerable risks in buying real estate. You're a long way from that point.


It finally clicks but that is neither here nor there. Please post when you have something to say.

OP may want to look at Prattville and Auburn - two different areas as far as culture/potential employment goes.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Guernseymum said:


> Yes sorry slight misuse of terminology  what I'm wanting to know is the process for applying for a mortgage and is it possible to apply in our circumstance?


Very rough rule of thumb is that you will need two years of US credit history before most (reputable) banks will consider you for a mortgage. While the credit agencies that track your credit history have the same names as in the UK, they don't generally share information with the US side.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

